# Seek advice for relocation to HK. Thanks~



## overkamp (Apr 5, 2010)

Hi all,

I am new to this forum and is looking for some advice in looking for jobs in HK.

I am currently living in Australia, working in an investment bank as an associate in the operations team for 2 years now. I am a HK citizen so visa is not an issue for me and I can speak cantonese, mandarin and english all fluently.

I have just graduated from Master of Commerce, major in finance 2 months ago, so I am looking for something other than operation role. I also have an electrical engineering bachelor degree. I have looked up sites like jobsdb, classified post and have found some jobs that I think suit myself, but I am reluctant to apply because I am not in HK physically.

I want to move back to HK to work permanently but am afraid I am unable to find a job. I am thinking of whether I should quit my job in Australia first and then move back or should I find a job in HK first and then quit? But it is difficult to find a job in HK from Australia. How am I supposed to go to interviews in HK? Also, if I mention I am from Australia in my CV and cover letter, I feel that my application will be rejected straight away?

Any advice would be very much appreciated!

Many thanks in advance!!


----------



## ABPH (Apr 6, 2010)

*Newbie To Newbie*

Greetings. My business partner and I are also new to this forum. We are affiliated with a USA based company, publicly traded (LA, California) that has been in business since 1998. The founder is Chinese/ American and has created a B2C Internet platform that sells products to the Asian consumer. Think a web site like AMAZON for the growing consumer throughout Asia. The company name is 
EFT Bio-Tech, Inc (stock symbol: eftb).

Take a look and you will see a Virtual Store and E-commerce all seamlessly intergrated for consumers to easily use. Please let us know what you think and should you be in Hong Kong we would welcome the opportunity to arrange a meeting at our office. Thanks.

Best regards


----------



## Paul Allen (Apr 9, 2010)

*job seeker*



overkamp said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am new to this forum and is looking for some advice in looking for jobs in HK.
> 
> ...


Are you still looking? Is there a way of communicating privately on this forum? i have only just joined, maybe you can send me your CV?
Paul


----------

